# EAGLE, pads y agujeros



## carlosriera (Abr 18, 2012)

Hola:


Tengo un par de dudas en Eagle, a ver si me podeis ayudar, gracias;

1.- Tengo que diseñar un circuito para usar el mTouch de Microchip (botones sensibles al tacto). Para crear esas superficies, he pensado en crearlos como si fueran pads SMD, hasta ahí sin problemas, pero lo que quiero es que al mandar a fabricar la placa, esos pads vayan cubiertos de barniz y no estañados, ya que no se va a soldar nada en ellos, solo van a actuar como superficies sensibles al tacto. ¿ Como se puede indicar en Eagle, que esos pads lleven capa de barniz y no se consideren una superficie a estañar ?

2.- ¿ Se pueden diseñar agujeros con Eagle ?, el tema es que en determinadas zonas de la placa quisiera "recortar agujeros" pero cuadrados o rectangulares, osea de diseño propio, y no los estandar redondos que te da Eagle, en los que solo puede seleccionarse, y dentro de un rango limitado, determinados diámetros y siempre agujeros redondos. En realidad el término agujero, no sería aplicable a lo que yo quiero hacer, ya que según el diccionario, agujero es una abertura más o menos redonda, pero creo se entiende a lo que me refiero.  . ¿ Tal vez se pueden hacer esos recortes en la capa Dimension ?.



Saludos y gracias.


----------



## sjuan (May 19, 2013)

vale, ahora yo tengo esa duda, lo pudiste resolver? como?


----------

